# 1996 S14 Not Passing Smog in CA



## puro1212 (Sep 23, 2004)

My 1996 S14 is not passing California smog check test and when the device plug into my car's ECU, the smog system says:

Not ready:
- Catalyst
- Evaporative System
- Oxygen Sensor
- EGR System

The guy told me to drive it more to reset the system. But I have been driving it for a very long time. I have brought back the car to the smog place many many times but it has the same problem. 

Recently, I have installed a cat-back exhaust, and AGX suspension. Everything else is stock (i.e. running KA24DE).

Any suggestion? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Scott


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

puro1212 said:


> My 1996 S14 is not passing California smog check test and when the device plug into my car's ECU, the smog system says:
> 
> Not ready:
> - Catalyst
> ...


Take the car home. Disconnect the battery and let it set ALL NIGHT LONG.
make sure your Gas cap is holding pressure. NISSAN uses the tank for delivery pressure and the sensors use the pressure to adjust the fuel feed. The vehicle is getting many poor inputs.
You have 2 O2's. The O2 closest to your CAT quite possilby is not operating. Bet it may be heat warped. Replace it also.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I had the same problem with my 200SX. Every time you reset the ECU, the readiness tests are reset and have to set again.

It turns out that some Nissans are the most difficult cars to set the readiness test. What you can do to set them quickly is to operate your car in a Driving Pattern. I don't know the pattern for your car, but it should be similar to the one for my car. You can find it here.

Lew


----------

